# Updated versions of ports



## soko1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Let's here to spread the updated ports, which are not updated in 100 years


----------



## soko1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tkabber (net-im/tkabber) has not been updated 0.10.0.a.20080407. I updated the port (0.11.0.a.20080728):
http://www.truebsd.org/files/soko1/tkabber-svn.tar.gz

*Update*

Sorry, recently upgraded (see net-im/tkabber-devel).

P.S.: 
With regard to port tkabber-devel: may the time has come to use the dependency tcl/tk 8.5 with support for xft?


----------

